

DIY A/B Split Testing Using PHP and MYSQL - edw519
http://www.microfitgroup.com/blog/business-development/web-development/diy-ab-split-testing-using-php-and-mysql/

======
stakent
And some wider perspective: "Practical Guide to Controlled Experiments on the
Web: Listen to Your Customers not to the HiPPO" <http://exp-
platform.com/hippo.aspx> (downloadable pdf).

I know, its from Microsoft. And worth reading.

